# Enlargin image distorts it.



## linkindenied (Nov 27, 2011)

I have bought SONY WX7 cam and clicked some pics,The problem is whn i enlarge it,the pics gets disort in the sense tht square pixels or whtever start appearing.
  I to make settings so that the pics stays smooth even on enlargement. coz i invested on it as 16.2 MP cam.

Help Thanks.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 27, 2011)

MP doesn't mean a lot. If you look at the Flikr link in my signature most of the recent ones were shot with my 10.2mp DSLR. Having a lot of MP will not give you a good picture, learning curve and your now facing the first hump! Good luck


----------

